# Vitamin B6 for carpal tunnel?



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anybody had success using Vitamin B6 for carpal tunnel? If so, how much do you take each day? I've had surgery bilaterally, in 1991 and 1996, so I'm trying not to go that route again. I've started wearing my wrist splints again at night and they help some. I do medical transcription at home but am trying to wind that down. I wear typing gloves also that do help. Even though I've cut my work back, I still have a lot of pain and tingling, especially when it rains. Any other ideas besides Vit B6?


----------



## JmrHike (Sep 17, 2008)

I cannot say enough about B6. That's exactly what I did, and it worked miracles for me. I took 600mg 3 times a day. But always with food, so your body will absorb it. The nice thing about the B6 if that if you take too much, you just pee it out. 

I also heard that eating bananas will help out, but I can say from personal experience that B6 is the way to go.


----------



## benevolance (Aug 10, 2008)

Bananas are one of mother natures miracle foods... The benefits from eating them are endless...Everyone should consume at least a couple a day. I too love the B6...But we eat a lot of bananas in my house... My wife does not go crazy for them like I do so I make her lunch for her peanut butter and banana sandwiches... she drinks banana fruit smoothies for after school snacks...We work them in like that... We have a juicer also and that helps...


----------



## Anann (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi there. 

I'm new here, so I'm just jumping in..but I wanted to mention:

If you get the P5P form of B6 (Pyridoxal-5-Phosphate) it is already metabolized, therefore taking the pressure off the liver, and providing the co-enzyme, or food form, to your body off the hop...150 mg/day of P5P (which will generally be about 3/day) should work. You need less because the liver is not wasting anything in the conversion, the way it does with the synthetic Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (standard B6). Also, if you take some Magnesium Citrate (JUST Mg. Citrate, no fillers, no Calcium) twice per day, empty stomach...it is also extremely helpful for Carpal Tunnel. Mg. is the body's "muscle relaxant" and we are very depleted in the western world.

Just my two cents...Thanks for listening. 

Namaste, 

Anann


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Dr. Mom, what are the typing gloves? I can really feel it in my wrists after a long day working on horses, then typing a lot at night, think those might be helpful. Thanks,

Twila


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

RideBarefoot, the typing gloves are called Smart Glove. They are wonderful. I've worn out several pairs! LOL They come in 3 sizes, S M L. They have a soft foam board that that keeps the wrists straight and beads that protect the inside wrists from the keyboard. The thumbs and fingers are free. The gloves are interchangeable for right or left, just take the foam board out and turn them inside out. They're kinda pricey, though, I think the last pair was around $25. Staples used to sell them but quit so I went on-line and found a pair.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome Anann! Thanks for the wonderful advice. I will try to find the P5P form of B6. Health food store, maybe?


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks JMRhike! I will definitely look into B6.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

benevolance said:


> Bananas are one of mother natures miracle foods... The benefits from eating them are endless...Everyone should consume at least a couple a day. I too love the B6...But we eat a lot of bananas in my house... My wife does not go crazy for them like I do so I make her lunch for her peanut butter and banana sandwiches... she drinks banana fruit smoothies for after school snacks...We work them in like that... We have a juicer also and that helps...


Bananas, hmmm. Potassium? I have some potassium pills at home, I'll try those. I don't go to the store often enough to keep fresh bananas on hand and they have such a short shelf life. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## Anann (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Dr. Mom and thanks for the welcome! 

Yeah, a health food store should have it...If you are in Canada, the brand you'd find would probably be AOR, and if you're in the states, probably Selekta or Kal, all of which are 50mg. It is also usually in a tablet, because P5P has a weird consistency, so it's difficult to powder it for a capsule.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Anann, are there any good websites to order Selekta or Kal? We live in Missouri, in the States. The closest health food stores are 30 to 60 miles away. 

How long before you start to notice results? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Anann (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, a ton of websites sell the Kal brand, at least...Amazon, Nextag, even smaller, more independent websites...I would search around and see if you can find the best price. Since you will probably want more than one, I would see if you can find a site that will either ship free or give you a quantity discount. 

Because it's not a drug, but rather a vitamin, there won't be a guaranteed amount of time...Your body will use it on the most pressing thing first, always. P5P is also responsible for the metabolism of harmful estrogens, so if that is an issue, your body might address that before using any surplus for your tendons, nerves and other tissues, since the former is more life-threatening than the latter. 

We don't always understand what our bodies are doing, but they are always doing the right thing. 

However, especially if you couple it with the Mg. Citrate, there SHOULD be some improvement within a couple of months, and then once there is some improvement, it tends to heal very quickly. 

If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask. 

By the way, I've been reading a lot on this forum since I joined, and I'm so glad I did!

Namaste,

Anann


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks again, Anann! I will definitely check on the Kal Brand. I'm not taking any prescription medications at all, just OTC vitamins/supplements. I've gone through the change of life without needing HRT but my joints feel like they're getting arthritic so I'm taking calcium supplements. 

Yes, HT is definitely an addiction!. A good addiction, though! I wish I had time for all the forums, but have limited myself to checking out a few favorites daily.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll look for the Smart Gloves, Dr. Mom. Thank you!

Twila


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

And if you're not already taking something for the inflammation, I used ibuprofen every day back in '93 when my CT started up. If you don't get the inflammation down, those remaining tendons just get more aggravated and swollen = more pain/tingling/numbness.

Good success.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, I use ibuprofen almost every day, 600 to 1200 mg. I hate taking it but sometimes it's the only way I can get to sleep at night. My nighttime wrist splint is a lifesaver also. I took almost 3 days off work for Thanksgiving and felt great. Then I went back to work last night and the pain and tingling returned.  I think my typing days are about over. Gonna have to find something else to do. I do love working from home though!


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

Dr. Mom,

I thought I had "carpal tunnel" for 2 years. I couldn't even fold clothes I hurt so bad. Then my chiropractor showed me a trick. First, he said it wasn't even in my wrist.:nono: It was in my upper back. He told me to take a small, hard ball and place it just inside my shoulder blade on the side that hurt. Leaning against a wall with the ball in that spot, push it into your back. You will know if you have that problem rather than carpal tunnel. You will feel like you are being stabbed. Work that ball over that area until the pain subsides. You may have to do this several times over the course of a few days but, the pain should be noticeably less immediately.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

My chiropractor told me a few years ago when I thought I had carpal tunnel problems, Hold your hands up in front of you with your elbows sticking out. Put your hands back to back with your fingers pointing down for 5 minutes. If three of your fingers fall asleep (cant remember which 3, sorry) then it is carpal tunnel. If not, It is in your back. 

I painted the back of our apt. building in a day (stupid) and was unable to move my head the next morning. I was in pain for three months. Couldn't lay flat on the bed. The pain was at the shoulder blade like "Backwoodsmomma" was talking about. My hands and arms was numb and hurt day and night like when I thought it was carpal tunnel. I found another Chiropractor who used Applied Kinesiology, trigger point and cold lazer. It turned out the pain was coming from two disks in my neck. One visit and I was sleeping back in bed. 

Now, when my hands start bothering my, I get my neck adjusted and that takes care of the numb hands and fingers.

Didn't mean to write so much, but you might check that out, especially if you are sitting and typing very long.


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

That's true. Typing, web surfing, sewing, and piano playing will all set me off. This is good advise.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Mosepijo, thanks for your response. I tried to do the test, that's the same test they had me do when I was diagnosed with carpal tunnel the first time, but my right upper arm hurts so bad, I couldn't hold the elbow out that long. Sometimes the pain goes below the elbow but mostly stays in the upper arm. I also have tingling in the fingers from time to time but not always. I do have neck problems and have been to a chiropractor before, I may need to go back to him but I just hate, hate, hate to have my neck popped. It will probably help my arm, so I need to quit being a baby and do something about it!


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Backwoods Momma, will a tennis ball work? Might be kinda tricky maneuvering it in place, but it's definitely worth a try! Thanks!


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Dr. Mom said:


> Mosepijo, thanks for your response. I tried to do the test, that's the same test they had me do when I was diagnosed with carpal tunnel the first time, but my right upper arm hurts so bad, I couldn't hold the elbow out that long. Sometimes the pain goes below the elbow but mostly stays in the upper arm. I also have tingling in the fingers from time to time but not always. I do have neck problems and have been to a chiropractor before, I may need to go back to him but I just hate, hate, hate to have my neck popped. It will probably help my arm, so I need to quit being a baby and do something about it!


I know how you feel about getting your neck adjusted. I HATE it. But I finally found this Chiropractor who specializes in the Applied Kinesiology (Muscle resistance) trigger point, and cold lazer. It was the trigger point that really did it. He used it (try to explain this right) on the front of my neck, kind of down in the collar bone. I know this sounds strange when you have the pain in the arms and or back but I swear your pain sounds so much like mine. He explained that your main nervous system is at the base of your neck which spreads down the back and down the arms. You might ask him if he does trigger point. My chiropractor told me it was two disks in my neck that was causing all the pain. 

I have been to about 15 different Chiropractors in the state of Oregon in the past 30 years and this last one I love. He does absolutely no manual adjustment. Just trigger point, and muscle resistance. Most of the Chiropractors just do the manual adjustment which most of the time hurts. And they want you to come back all the time. This one isn't like that, He works on you once and you are good to go until you do something which gets you out of whack again.

I wish you luck with this as I know what pain you are going thru. I had three months of it ( two Chiropractors, one deep tissue massage, and one accupuncture) before I found this one and one appointment was all it took.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

By trigger point, do you mean an injection? Or what?


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Trigger point therapy that I have had done is with a gun looking tool that has a small round tip which was placed on the disks at my neck. Then it is kind of a deep hammering in that one spot. (Its kind of hard to explain) I just googled it and there are a lot of trigger point tools used. I never realized there were so many. Many are for self help. After reading that, is why the tennis ball was used in the spot on the back by the shoulder blades. You back up against the wall with the ball and kind of roll it back and forth. That is a form of trigger point i guess.. One of my Chiropractors also had me doing that, but it didn't work because that wasn't where the problem started. I will keep googling things and see if I can come up with something clearer. Joni


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I have looked and looked. They must call it something different. I found a couple of sites that called it the Activator Trigger Point but not sure. My Dr. just called it trigger point. Anyway, It gets deep into the tissues.. Didn't realize it was so indepth. Can't believe there are so many websites on this...


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Anann said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm new here, so I'm just jumping in..but I wanted to mention:
> 
> ...




Namaste, Anann!

I would say you've offered more than two cents!
I think that P5P version of B6 will be helpful to me as perhaps will the Magnesium Citrate!
I have an ileostomy, so absorption is vital to me.
Can you explain the difference in the Magnesium Citrate and the cheap stuff I've been taking? Mine says to take it with a full meal.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 3, 2008)

For me the B6 did not work, maybe I did not take enough. I don't remember waht I took all those years ago...so I too ended with surgery that helped some but should have gave me complete relife.

What works now is for my hubby to start at my shoulders and squeeze all the way down to my fingers! Doing this several time and yes it hurts. I don't know why but it works...sometimes it take a few days of doing this but it works better than anything I have tried!


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

mosepijo said:


> Trigger point therapy that I have had done is with a gun looking tool that has a small round tip which was placed on the disks at my neck. Then it is kind of a deep hammering in that one spot. (Its kind of hard to explain) I just googled it and there are a lot of trigger point tools used. I never realized there were so many. Many are for self help. After reading that, is why the tennis ball was used in the spot on the back by the shoulder blades. You back up against the wall with the ball and kind of roll it back and forth. That is a form of trigger point i guess.. One of my Chiropractors also had me doing that, but it didn't work because that wasn't where the problem started. I will keep googling things and see if I can come up with something clearer. Joni


Thanks for taking the time to do the research, Joni! I really appreciate that. Health professionals are always coming up with new approaches in treating this and other problems. I'm glad I started this thread. I knew that carpal tunnel is fairly common and I now have a wealth of good practical advice.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Sugar said:


> What works now is for my hubby to start at my shoulders and squeeze all the way down to my fingers! Doing this several time and yes it hurts. I don't know why but it works...sometimes it take a few days of doing this but it works better than anything I have tried!


What your husband is doing is like "deep tissue massage". It is a very slow massage that gets really deep into the muscle tissues. I had that done 3 times when I had my neck problem. It does really hurt. But some places felt good. The woman said that if you dont have any pains when you have it done that it feels really good. Of course I don't have anything done unless I have pains. Don't have that much $$ to blow..... Joni


----------



## Sugar (Dec 3, 2008)

Amen Joni! My daughter bought me a message for Mothers day a lot a years back. That was how I knew it. I felt sore but loser and less deep pain!

I think I will add that as a monthly bill and get one a month. Cause either life is more stressful or things are getting to old to move and release the way they should cause I feel pain now everyday!


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

Dr. Mom, A tennis ball will work. It sure is worth the try. If you find a chiropractor that uses an activator it is less traumatic.


----------

